# Als was verkleidet ihr euch?



## Soladra (7. März 2011)

Hallöchen
Ja, sie ist wieder angebrochen, die bunte Zeit des Karnevals. 
Sicher sind hier einige zu finden, die sich mit Begeisterung verkleiden und an Umzügen teilnehmen,
 wenn nicht gar sogar mitlaufen.
Und ich als junge Dame steh mal wieder vor dem Problem: Was anziehen?

Mir ist bewusst, dass hier einige bis viele sein werden, die Fasching nicht mögen und nur ihrer Kinder zuliebe/gar nicht mitfeiern. Nunja, jedem das seine, nicht wahr? Aber bitte, seid so gut und hackt einander nicht die Köpfe ein. Ich meine, ihr könnt ja sagen, dass ihr Fasching nicht mögt, sich der kleine Neffe des Freundes eures Nachbars aber Pirat verkleidet und das für Kinder ja ein schönes Fest ist. Stimmt ja auch, ne?

HIer geht es hauptsächlich um die Verkleidungen. Da ich unten im Süden wohne, Feiert man hier die alemannische Fasnet, also weniger mit den Wagen, sondern mehr mit Tanzmariechen,verkleideten "Waldgeistern" und Hexen.  
Da sich einige darunter nicht viel Vorstellen Können, ein kleines Bildchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich verkleide mich heut abend aufm Nachtumzug als Feuerteufel. Warum? Weil ich mitlaufe und sich alle so verkleiden müssen. Und nein, zur allgemeinen Enttäuschung werd ich keinen schwarzen Lackminirock tragen, noch Irgendwelche Klamotten, für die sich selbst ne Succubus schämen würde.xD
 Knielanges Rotes Samtkleid, langärmliches Oberteil und schwarze Stulpen drunter... Oh Gott! Welche Schuhe zieh ich dazu nur an??? XD Ich werde auch nicht, wie auf dem Bild gezeigt, ne Maske tragen, sondern mich mit Theaterschminke bemalen. In rot, versteht sich. Mit einn paar Flammenkringeln.

Morgen ist bei ner Freundin ne Maskenparty, sprich alle tragen ne Gipsmaske im venezianischen Stil . Da ich mir eine schwarze Vogelmaske gebastelt hab, werde ich dazu ein schwarzes Kleid anziehen, an ein paar Armstulpen ein paar Federn Kleben und ne schwarze Jeans drunter. Wird anscheinend ganz witzig werden.

Und übermorgen ist der Spuk auch wieder vorbei.

Als was verkleidet ihr euch? Verkleidet ihr euch überhaupt ( oder ist es nicht nötig, weil ihr auch schon so durch die Straßen Latscht, dass sich die KInder vor euch verstecken? *husthustManorothhusthust*)?
Habt ihr noch lustige Ideen?


Achtung: Wenn es hier zu einer verbalen Schlägerei kommen sollte, werde ich nicht zögern, die Forenpolizei einzuschalten...vorrausgesetzt, ich bin anwesend. Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach auf eure Vernunft.

Liebe Grüße
Sola


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Als Zam ;-D

Ich hätte gern eine Sith-Robe >


----------



## Davatar (7. März 2011)

Ich war letzten Samstag an nem Kostümfest. Dieses Jahr war ich recht einfallslos und hab mir einfach ein Häftlings-Kostüm von nem Bekannten ausgeliehen. Sonst denk ich mir aber immer selbst was aus


----------



## Soladra (7. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sonst denk ich mir aber immer selbst was aus



Was denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2011)

mit 5 Kumpels als Power Ranger *.*

Wollten wir eig schon zu Helloween machen aber da bin ich doofer weise krank geworden ://


----------



## McSepp (7. März 2011)

Bei mir (Kleines Städtchen in der Schweiz mit etwa 6000 Einwohnern) hat die Fastnacht schon am Freitag Abend angefangen. Dann gibt es sogenannte Schnitzelbänke (Gedichte, Verse, Sprüche über Aktuelles) in den Restaurants. Am Samstag Nachmittag war der Kinderumzug und am Abend spielten die Guggen auf verschiedenen Bühnen in der Stadt. Dann wird durch die ganze Nacht gefeiert. Am Sonntag Nachmittag ist der Grosse Umzug mit allen Wagen und am Abend die Monstersitzung (Alle Fastnachtszünfte und Guggen küren die beste Musik und den besten Wagen)! Dann kommt der Abschluss am Montag Abend (also heute  )! Der "Füdlibürger" wird verbrannt. Eigentlich wird eine lokale "Persönlichkeit" (lokaler Politiker oder sonst ein Bürger) vom Fastnachtsgericht verurteilt für eine Tat, die sie in diesem Jahr verbrochen hat. Dieses Jahr hat es aber der FIFA-Präsi Sepp Blatter geschafft. Nach der Verbrennung und dem Feuerwerk geht es wieder ans Feiern und den einzelnen Konzerten. Um Mitternacht gibt es dann das Monsterkonzert mit allen Guggen und dann ist eigentlich fertig. Es hat sich aber eingebürgert, dass um 3 Uhr eine Gugge noch vor dem Rathaus ein letztes Mal spielt und man um 7-9 Uhr morgens ins Restaurant Rösti essen geht. Das saugt nämlich wunderbar den Alk auf...

Am Samstag hab ich mich als Kolonialer Edelmann (mit weisser Perücke) verkleidet und heute Abend "Flight Suit (up!)" à la TopGun


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

Ich feier auch kein Fasching/Karneval. Früher in der Kindergarten und frühen Schulzeit vielleicht schon. Naja, im Norden macht man sowat net


----------



## Soladra (7. März 2011)

Hey, das mit dem zum Affen machen find ich nicht nett. Bei uns machen sich zwar meistens die zum Affen, die sich nicht verkleiden, aber trotzdem, man kann doch ein bisschen nett zu uns armen Narren sein oder?

Jetzt im Ernst, haut euch nicht deshalb die Köpfe ein. Es geht hier um Ideen zur Verkleidung und nicht darum, ob Fasching gut oder Schlecht ist. Dass das in die Hose geht, hab ich bei Dracun schon gelesen.

Das mit den Powerrangers find ich ne geile Idee xD Hab schonmal versucht, nen Kumpel zu überreden, sich als Rotkäppchen zu verkleiden, damit ich als Wolf gehen kann xD Kommt besonders gut, weil der nen Guten Kopf größer ist als ich xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2011)

Halloween finde ich in Deutschland auch bescheuert. Was feiert Ihr als Nächstes? Independence Day? Hmpf!
In England gibt's leider kein Fasching, doch beim Arbeiten trage ich grundsätzlich meinen Cowboyhut und rote Stöckelschuhe.


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt seit Freitag praktisch durchgehend Fasching gefeiert und heute bleibe ich zu Hause und ruhe mich aus. 

Ich war als Dioxinhuhn unterwegs, bin also beim Umzug mitgelaufen. Andere in unserer Gruppe hatten sich noch als Bauern, Dioxinhähne oder Eier verkleidet. Passend dazu haben wir Eier (echte) verteilt und natürlich Süßigkeiten für die Kleinen und Schnapps (Buttermilch) für die Großen. War mal wieder echt eine schöne Zeit. Jetzt steht leider wieder die Woche mit der harten Realität vor einem.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Ich feiere kein Fasching aber generell bin ich in der Regel irgendwann so blau das ich als Schlumpf durchgehen könnte.


----------



## Petersburg (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Als Zam ;-D
> 
> Ich hätte gern eine Sith-Robe >



Ich will auch als Zam gehen


----------



## Shaila (7. März 2011)

Bei uns habe ich übrigens auch "Orks aus Draenor" getroffen, die sahen total cool aus, will nicht wissen wie viel Arbeit die damit hatten. Dann habe ich so das Übliche gesehen: Zwerge, Bienen, Zauberer, Hexen, Clowns, Schlümpfe, Piraten, Cowboys. Dann gab es eine "Zu Guttenberg Gruppe" welche ich auch cool fand. Dann gab es noch Mäuse, Frösche, Hunde, Katzen, Kühe, Enten und alles was es sonst noch an Tieren so gibt. Vielleicht fällt mir später noch mehr ein.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Predator-Kostüm wäre auch genial.


----------



## Potpotom (7. März 2011)

Ich war als Prinzessin unterwegs... und ja, ich bin ein Mann. Wettschulden sind halt Ehrenschulden. Erstaunlicherweise aber, waren die Reaktionen überwiegend positiv - auch aufs weibliche Geschlecht. *g


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2011)

Meine Freundin hatte sich schon ein Schlumpf - und Mexikanerkostüm zurechtgelegt und bekam dann von Montag bis Mittwoch Nachtschicht reingedrückt. Blöd gelaufen.


----------



## shadow24 (7. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> In England gibt's leider kein Fasching, doch beim Arbeiten trage ich grundsätzlich meinen Cowboyhut und rote Stöckelschuhe.




ach,ist ja witzig,das ist bei uns auf der arbeit auch pflicht...

btt:bin letztes mal mit dem screamumhang und maske auf ner riesen faschingsparty gewesen.ich hätte mal mitzählen sollen wie oft irgendwelche mädels die plötzlich vor mir auftauchten geschrienen haben udn sich dann kaputt gelacht haben...hab seitdem ein tinitus...


----------



## Bastikch (7. März 2011)

Verkleide dich doch als Nymphe oder als Walküre


----------



## Haxxler (7. März 2011)

Da uns nichts tolles eingefallen ist sind wir alle als Mönche gegangen. Das gute an so einer Kutte ist halt, dass man sich darunter dick anziehen kann und man somit keine Jacke braucht, außerdem kann man sich die Kapuze über den Kopf ziehen und so an jedem Stehtisch pennen, ohne erkannt zu werden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. März 2011)

Mein absoluter Traum wäre mal als Stormtrooper zu gehen 
Allerdings bin ich für das Kostüm wiederum zu geizig
Abgewrackte Clowns sind auch ganz lustig, besonders da man den ganzen Tag im fleckigen Unterhemd mit ner Buddel inner Hand rumlaufen darf


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2011)

Ich geh dieses Jahr als....

YARRRRRRRR I´m a pirate! :>

Mit Säbel, Augenklappe, ausgefranstem Zeug, Schatzkarte und echtem Gold. 

So...ich werds dann auch mal packen, mich schon mal für heute abend kostümieren^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. März 2011)

http://www.hornoxe.com/das-horror-maedchen-im-hotel/

Beste Verkleidung Ever!


----------



## Seleno (7. März 2011)

Käptn schrieb:


> http://www.hornoxe.c...dchen-im-hotel/
> 
> Beste Verkleidung Ever!



Netter Link, liess sich aber leider nicht aufrufen da Kaspersky ne Virenwarnung (Trojaner) ausspuckt


----------



## Bloodletting (7. März 2011)

Wie 90% der Bevölkerung: Als konsumierender, arbeitender Zombie, der keinen Spaß an seinem Job hat.


----------



## Makalvian (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Venezianische Raben-Ledermaske aus Venedig, langer Schwarzer Mantel und Zylinder.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. März 2011)

Seleno schrieb:


> Netter Link, liess sich aber leider nicht aufrufen da Kaspersky ne Virenwarnung (Trojaner) ausspuckt




Der Kasperl und die Trojaner


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. März 2011)

Ich hatte eigentlich immer das gleiche an: So ne Dreadlocks -oder Afroperücke...also nix besonderes.
Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren war ich mal als Vincent Raven (mit Papp-Raben) unterwegs, als "The Next Uri Geller" bei uns der Running-Gag war ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Venezianische Raben-Ledermaske aus Venedig, langer Schwarzer Mantel und Zylinder.



Ich hab mir die Pestdoktorenmaske aus Gips selber gemacht.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich will auch als Zam gehen





Kissen unters Shirt, Langhaar-Pferdeschwanz-Perücke auf, Bart dran, auf gehts. :-P


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern eine Sith-Robe >



Ich hab eine


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kissen unters Shirt, Langhaar-Pferdeschwanz-Perücke auf, Bart dran, auf gehts. :-P



Gibt es diese "Ausrüstung" auch irgendwo zu bestellen? Im Buffed.de-Shop (*Psst: MARKTLÜCKE!*)?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab eine



Braun ist ne Jedi-Robe du Gimp ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. März 2011)

Die muss rot sein, oida!
Storm Trooper wär nice, dafür bräuchte auch kein Fasching sein, damit würde ich zur Uni gehen.

/e 
Oh wait, die roten waren doch nur von diesen Wächtern? Mhn ich bin überfragt.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oh wait, die roten waren doch nur von diesen Wächtern? Mhn ich bin überfragt.



Imperial Guards.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. März 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich geh dieses Jahr als....
> 
> YARRRRRRRR I´m a pirate! :>
> 
> ...



Dann solltest du besser auch einen echten Säbel mitnehmen.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Aber mal im Ernst. Ich erinnere mich nur an sehr wenige Faschingsveranstaltungen als Kind. Und irgendwann, als ich mich selbst um Kostüme kümmern musste, hatte ich wegen absoluter Unkreativität keine Lust mehr drauf. *g* Wär ich damals nur auf Star-Wars-Verkleidungen gekommen. 


Auf der einen Seite kann ich für Fasching/Karneval seitdem keine Feierstimmung entwickeln. Ich komme aber im Traum nicht darauf, es deswegen anderen  madig machen zu wollen - wie die Typen, deren Kommentare ich gelöscht habe. 

Auf der anderen Seite würde mich LARP (Fantasy oder Star Wars - zumindest mal reinschnuppern) reizen - wenn Anschaffungspreis nicht mit der Spiel- und BD/DVD-Kaufsucht kollidieren würde. *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite kann ich für Fasching/Karneval seitdem keine Feierstimmung entwickeln. Ich komme aber im Traum nicht darauf, es deswegen anderen madig machen zu wollen - wie die Typen, deren Kommentare ich gelöscht habe.



Eine sehr gute Einstellung die ich schon seit Wochen meinem sozialen Umkreis predige...leider mit wenig Erfolg


----------



## Neritia (8. März 2011)

FASCHIIING ^^

da ich aber leider morgen arbeiten muss fällt das verkleiden flach (nicht erlaubt blablablabla)

und am wochenende war ich leider nur als engel verkleidet wobei das eh passt da ich sonst ned so ein engerl bin

hatte aber auch noch andere kostüme in den ganzen jahren:

Davi Jones (wenn man den so schreibt) von Fluch der Karibik (alles selbst gemacht)

Esmeralda und Quasimodo (meine tante war quasimodo)--> nicht die walt disney version und wieder alles selbst gemacht

letztes jahr warens die 4 jahreszeiten ich war der sommer und durfte in kurzen kleidchen rumgammeln bei minusgrade xD

mein freund ging mal als hexenmeister ^^

7 zwerge und schneeflittchen (schneeflittchen war natürlich ein mann )

puuuh was kam da noch alles

hawaii mädchen

einmal war ich als mangamädchen unterwegs

als waldfee mit ganz viel grünzeugs XD 

da waren einige verkleidungen dabei XD

<3 fasching


----------



## Soladra (8. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> als waldfee mit ganz viel grünzeugs XD
> 
> ...




Yey Waldfee war ich auch schon^^ die gute alte grüne fliesdecke zusammen mit efeu im haar und n paar dunkelgrünen und schwarzen Klamotten.


----------



## ego1899 (8. März 2011)

Ich bin als Badewanne gegangen... Hab mich volllaufen lassen


----------



## schneemaus (8. März 2011)

Dises Jahr gar nicht, weil ich von Sonntag auf gestern eh Nachtschicht hatte und mir deswegen den Mainzer Umzug nur gammlig im Fernseher angeschaut hab.

Letztes Jahr sind wir mit ein paar Kollegen als Marsmännchen gegangen, mit richtigen Infektionsschutzanzügen (nicht diese Malerteile, die so viele anziehen), die grün angemalt, jeder hatte so nen Haarreif mit grünen Bommeln auf, der Mundschutz (FFP3) gelb angemalt, weil der schon so ne geile Schnabelform hat, dazu die Schuhüberzieher und die blauen Handschuhe (wir haben Nitrilhandschuhe, da man ja nicht wissen kann, ob die Patienten ne Latexallergie haben - während der Arbiet holen wir uns allerdings meistens beim ersten Einsatz ne Packung Latexhandschuhe aus der Klinik, weil die bequemer sind).

Obwohl dieser Krempel eigentlich echt dünn ist, hatten wir alle nur ne normale Hose, T-Shirt und Pulli drunter, weil die super warm halten, diese Schutzanzüge. 

Vor zwei Jahren haben eine Kollegin und ich es durch Connections geschafft, an "Scrubs" (OP-Klamotten, dadurch kommt der Name der Serie ^^) ranzukommen und entsprechende Hauben etc. Da sind wir als Chirurgen gegangen, wobei das draußen ein wenig zu kalt war, aber da musst ich eh an Rosenmontag arbeiten (erstes und letztes Mal, zumindest im RD - gezwungen wird man dazu nur im FSJ/Zivildienst  ).

Allerdings werd ich mir in den nächsten Jahren für den Straßenkarneval n Kuhkostüm zulegen (ich hab immer noch einen Kuhtick und das hält warm) - aber nicht in lila - und mir "nur" noch für die Saalfastnacht was einfallen lassen.


----------



## MrBlaki (8. März 2011)

Ich verkleide mich nicht, weil ich kein Karneval feier 
Habe nichts gegen die Leute die Karneval feiern, aber war irgendwie noch nie mein Ding ^^
Karneval gehört bei mir in die Spate der Feste die man auch "Sauf dir einen Kater" nennen kann, denn trauriger Weise haben diese Feste oftmals keinen anderen Sinn vorallem bei Jugendlichen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (8. März 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich verkleide mich nicht, weil ich kein Karneval feier
> Habe nichts gegen die Leute die Karneval feiern, aber war irgendwie noch nie mein Ding ^^
> Karneval gehört bei mir in die Spate der Feste die man auch "Sauf dir einen Kater" nennen kann, denn trauriger Weise haben diese Feste oftmals keinen anderen Sinn vorallem bei Jugendlichen ^^



Joah und das wird in den letzten Jahren immer stärker. Ich persönlich hab Karneval mehrmals auch komplett ohne Alkohol gefeiert, weil ich noch Auto fahren musste. Fand's trotzdem schön. Aber wenn man das nur erträgt, wenn man betrunken ist, sollte man lieber daheim bleiben und die richtigen Narren Narren sein lassen


----------



## Wolfmania (8. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich bin als Badewanne gegangen... Hab mich volllaufen lassen



hehe

ich war ein gelber Sack - ist sehr einfach: gelben Sack nehmen, Loch rein für den Kopf, drüberziehen und ganz viele Sachen drantackern, die man in einem gelben Sack hat. Dann noch eine Kette aus leeren Actimel-Flaschen - die kann man auch wieder mit anderen Sachen befüllen. Wurde als bestes Kostüm der Party gewählt am Sa abend :-)) Alaaaf


----------



## Neritia (8. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Yey Waldfee war ich auch schon^^ die gute alte grüne fliesdecke zusammen mit efeu im haar und n paar dunkelgrünen und schwarzen Klamotten.



ich hab mir da extra noch so ein grünes röckchen genäht mit so spitzen weg  und tüll ist ein muss bei diesem kostüm xD und der efeu war am nächsten tag noch komischerweise überall XD


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2011)

Als das hier habe ich mich verkleidet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Als das hier habe ich mich verkleidet





Ein Geist? *g*


----------



## Dracun (8. März 2011)

Nee Dämon,Tod, auf der Verpackung stand Herr der Finsterniss ... hab die maske angezogen und mein gesicht weiß geschminkt und en bissel grün dazu gepackt ... sah ganz schön gruselig aus


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Mist, ich hätte voll auf Ewok getippt!


----------



## Neritia (9. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Als das hier habe ich mich verkleidet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als erstes dacht ich TOLL eine Boonkin verkleidung XD

dann dacht ich auch an ewoks 

hab mir das bild aber zuerst nur in kleinformat angeguckt XD u die eule kam nur zu stande weil ich echt nur schnell drüber geguckt hab xD

u dann war ich verwirrt XD


----------

